# Crufts



## tinypeople (Feb 28, 2009)

Good Luck those showing at Crufts Today x
Let us know how you get on... oh and piccies please 
Gutted I can't get time off work this time around...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm gutted too that I cant be there.
I was offered a lift but it meant getting up midnight and getting back midnight tomorrow. I felt it was too much for me.
Then I tried booking train tickets last night, and they wouldnt take my card!
I desperatly wanted to be there.

I'm listening to the radio onloine though, did watch a bit of tv online but I'm on a limited download.

Good luck to everyone showing


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

yes good luck all . can someone link me to the online tv site?


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I was there yesterday....I am a little tired today!LOL

so OK it isn't the 1st place but still he managed to get a 3rd place out of 18in open dog which is pretty good going!

1st KARCASAM DANIEL STEELE (MR W E, MRS K & MS J HEAP, GREENFIELD & PALMER) 
2nd DASHWOODHOE RAVISHIN RALPH (MRS S J & MR P A COOKE) 
3rd PARKBOW THE DEVILS OWN (MRS J D & MISS H S PARKER & BOWEN-PARKER) 
Res MYKADEIN THAT'S MY LITTLE MAN (MRS P BARFORD) 
VHC CH TAMPCIO SOLO (MISS L & MISS R HARGREAVES) 

For those not there and to put it into prospective, these were the unplaced champions in the class.

Ch/Am Ch Brilliant Wim JP Famous Ambrose
Ch Sandrayia White Knight
Aus Ch Reynosa Triffic Trev
Ch Tampico Addicted To Love
Am Can Ch Mistymeadows Daffy Duck
Ch/Bel/Ned/Lux Ch Mistymeadows Royal Flash
Cub Ch Gentlelover Los Diablos Pequenos
Rus Ch Helenas Band Shooting Star Cream

Then there were also the dogs who weren't champions but have won CC's and RCC's 

So I was VERY happy.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Well Done :dog: 3rd in a class of 18. You must be so pleased. I was there Thursday with a friend and spent Friday in hall 5 by the papillon ring, did go and have a look at the Chi's. Again well done


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, it was a brilliant class - he has been there 4 years now and has had 3 x 1st places and 1 x 3rd. So I really can't complain.


----------



## tinypeople (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW!!! fantastic result...
steak all round for tea xxx










Did you go shopping to??? 
I love buying all sorts of goodies for the hounds... xx


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

jesshan said:


> I was there yesterday....I am a little tired today!LOL
> 
> so OK it isn't the 1st place but still he managed to get a 3rd place out of 18in open dog which is pretty good going!
> 
> ...


Congrats Denise! Whahaha first thing I checked was if Brad got placed hehe. He is wonderful!! I saw 2 pics of him, love him. <3 Too bad MM Royal Flash didn't get placed, he is amazing too. And very sweet


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

tinypeople said:


> WOW!!! fantastic result...
> steak all round for tea xxx
> 
> 
> ...


Steak???? He was being bated on Silverside of beef in the ring anyway! LOL

I only had time to do a bit of shopping because I like to watch all of the judging - I actually bought some isotonic drinks for the dogs when it is hot in the summer to keep them hydrated - CHICKEN FLAVOUR! LOL


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Keeffer said:


> Congrats Denise! Whahaha first thing I checked was if Brad got placed hehe. He is wonderful!! I saw 2 pics of him, love him. <3 Too bad MM Royal Flash didn't get placed, he is amazing too. And very sweet


Aw thanks! I know you have a soft spot for Brad! I was just so pleased that he got a card. I know she is a stickler for excellent movement. She loves dogs who move with drive.


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I just YELL with glee!!! to everyone or anyone that I was at crufts with my L/C Chi girl and got a 2nd in the special junior class out of 14. I wasn't sure if I wanted to laugh or cry when I was placed in the line. It was my 3rd year there with a dog but the 1st time I've come away with something. Im still on cloud nine (I havn't fell off yet!!!).


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw well done you!!!!!

The classes are so much bigger than normal champ shows.

Wish you had made yourself known! LOL Are you going to UKtoy?


----------



## pickychi (Jan 13, 2009)

Not going to uktoy because I've got a bitch due to pup that week so I've give it a miss.


----------



## tinypeople (Feb 28, 2009)

pickychi said:


> Can I just YELL with glee!!! to everyone or anyone that I was at crufts with my L/C Chi girl and got a 2nd in the special junior class out of 14. I wasn't sure if I wanted to laugh or cry when I was placed in the line. It was my 3rd year there with a dog but the 1st time I've come away with something. Im still on cloud nine (I havn't fell off yet!!!).



YAY.. well done you and your little Gem, its an amazing feeling isn't it xxxx
Good luck with the babies xxx
Ill be at UK TOY..
say Hello guys xxxx


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

tinypeople said:


> YAY.. well done you and your little Gem, its an amazing feeling isn't it xxxx
> Good luck with the babies xxx
> Ill be at UK TOY..
> say Hello guys xxxx



What class you in at UK Toy. I am in open dog and puppy bitch. Look out for me if you see me and give me a shout. Parkbow The Devils Own and Parkbow Devils Delight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

pickychi said:


> Can I just YELL with glee!!! to everyone or anyone that I was at crufts with my L/C Chi girl and got a 2nd in the special junior class out of 14. I wasn't sure if I wanted to laugh or cry when I was placed in the line. It was my 3rd year there with a dog but the 1st time I've come away with something. Im still on cloud nine (I havn't fell off yet!!!).


Well done hope things go well with your litter all the best Angie


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

pickychi said:


> Can I just YELL with glee!!! to everyone or anyone that I was at crufts with my L/C Chi girl and got a 2nd in the special junior class out of 14. I wasn't sure if I wanted to laugh or cry when I was placed in the line. It was my 3rd year there with a dog but the 1st time I've come away with something. Im still on cloud nine (I havn't fell off yet!!!).


wow, congrats!!  Great result, woohoo:hello1:


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

sunshine45 said:


> Well done hope things go well with your litter all the best Angie


Brad said he hopes you meant to say well done to him too Angie..... Seems you forgot that he did extremely well too.


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Keeffer said:


> Congrats Denise! Whahaha first thing I checked was if Brad got placed hehe. He is wonderful!! I saw 2 pics of him, love him. <3 Too bad MM Royal Flash didn't get placed, he is amazing too. And very sweet


I agree completly with you, it was the first time I had seen MM Royal Flash and I am already a number one fan of MM Daffy Duck - they are both amazing. I am very luck to have one of Daffy's sons and am a great fan of many of the MM's. Was a very difficult class looking at the line up!!!

Denise did amazing to get placed in this HUGE class and she knows I am a huge fan of Brads - I am also very luck to have one of Brads daughters too xxx


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

pickychi said:


> Can I just YELL with glee!!! to everyone or anyone that I was at crufts with my L/C Chi girl and got a 2nd in the special junior class out of 14. I wasn't sure if I wanted to laugh or cry when I was placed in the line. It was my 3rd year there with a dog but the 1st time I've come away with something. Im still on cloud nine (I havn't fell off yet!!!).


A HUGE well done, sorry I had missed this post, you must be feeling fantastic right now - I know I would be - it is a massive achievement to get placed at Crufts, especially in a class of 14 - WELL DONE AGAIN!!!!

I am also going to UKTD and am in minor puppy L/C - 'Bramerita Road Runner at Bratilda' - would be lovely to see you and your furbabies.


----------



## tinypeople (Feb 28, 2009)

jesshan said:


> What class you in at UK Toy. I am in open dog and puppy bitch. Look out for me if you see me and give me a shout. Parkbow The Devils Own and Parkbow Devils Delight.


Yes, will defo look you up.. I've got Keiser (Amarantos Kingsley at Malesuchi) in PD and am taking Tilly ( Holansica Made U'Look at Malesuchi) as NFC..


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh yes I don't know you but know the dog LOL ha ha... I remember seeing him on Lee's web site.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I will most likely be with Lyanne and Shelda (Bramerita)


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Lyanne said:


> I agree completly with you, it was the first time I had seen MM Royal Flash and I am already a number one fan of MM Daffy Duck - they are both amazing. I am very luck to have one of Daffy's sons and am a great fan of many of the MM's. Was a very difficult class looking at the line up!!!
> 
> Denise did amazing to get placed in this HUGE class and she knows I am a huge fan of Brads - I am also very luck to have one of Brads daughters too xxx


Ahhh ohhh Im not jealous, hehe, maybe a little bit!  Aw, do you have a pic of brads daughter?  I saw Leon's pics. Is his brother Bramerita Mister Mouse? As I do know him and I know he had a black and tan brother too. Leon looks wonderful, what a pretty boy!!  (okay, so I know this is off topic, I'm sorry moderators. )


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes Marjanna, Leon is Bramerita Road Runner and is Mister Mouse's litter brother


----------



## tinypeople (Feb 28, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Oh yes I don't know you but know the dog LOL ha ha... I remember seeing him on Lee's web site.


This is me with my girl child.... xxx


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

right will definately look out for you! LOL See you at UK TOY!


----------

